# Guard Rumour Update



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Another one from Bell of Lost Souls: 



> Look what we have here boys and girls:
> 
> -3 Leman Russes per HS slot. (requires certain conditions to be met)
> - Leman Russes can now move and fire ALL their weapons (including the Battle Canon), regardless of their strength.
> ...


God, I hope these turn out to be true...if so, the Leman Russ may just become the last word in assault tanks. Can't wait to see!


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I...will...not...collect Guard. I...will...not...collect...Guard. 

Slannesh is my new army... :headbutt: Man that is looking very tempting.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Assault 2?!?! Sweet  Though I don't there will be any doctrines at all though (might end up like Codex SM).


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Oooh yeaaaa! I like these rumours, 9 leman russ tanks! Big mech love....


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

sounds good! though the doctrines are definitely gone, so the plus 1 cover save and stuff will possibly be upgrades


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

sigh...i thought the valkyrie would cost less, but i guess i'll pick up a few once i get a job. i hope they bring back the autoguns or something, cuz they seem cooler than lasguns to me.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

what i would love to see but probably wont happen is if they made the hellgun stats the standard lasgun stats, while upping stormtroopers regular rifles to give a meaning to their superior equipment. But this may be a bit off topic...


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

That new doctrine, coupled with Assault 2 lasguns, will be so, so, so _so_ cool. 

However. Where do they get their sources from?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Research shows that this particular batch of rumors comes from a GW manager by way of a friend. Reportedly a reliable source in the past; I can't personally vouch for this, so a always don't take these as canon quite yet...


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

From what ive read about all the guard rumours it sounds like they can now bring an insane amount of leman russ which sounds nice and all but they were alwasy good did they really need a buff ? If so i bet their price may go up or they will recieve a different nerf i find it hard o believe they are improving them that much.

Times like this though that i feel good i started guard a few months ago.

What would be interesting would be an update to their special characters , as i bet they will be making other companies more known like the SM salamander and all the other chapters.*th cadia will probably recieve some special officer other than Creed.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

9 lemon russes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you can see the beard growing on all guard players already


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Other than the Leman Russ being able to move and shoot everything and a new doctrine, it all sounds fairly plausible.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> 9 lemon russes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you can see the beard growing on all guard players already


Nah, real men fight on foot, hands on their lasgun, prayer on their lips.

-Edit

Real men lost oftentimes.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope this is true as IG will be my next non marine army



Katie Drake said:


> Other than the Leman Russ being able to move and shoot everything and a new doctrine, it all sounds fairly plausible.


I'm with Katie on this one, I don't think IG will get to forget one rule just because they use lots of infantry. I mean Mechanicus finding out how to do it and not letting the other parts of the Imperial forces know?


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

hypothetically it could be due to the fact that the other imperial forces dont really use leman russ, and/or it could be that its the crews not the tech driving that doctrine.

Personally for the sake of my non guard armies I hope that was just a rumor though


----------



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

4pt guarsmen yes!!! That will put 6pt shoota boys in their place.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, GMs are overpriced next to orks, if leman russ are platoonified they will suck so this is bad newse. I have it from numerous trustible sorces (including a GW afiliated one) that docs will be gone period come next codex so thats somthing to think about. I think someones yanking us.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> Yes, GMs are overpriced next to orks, if leman russ are platoonified they will suck so this is bad newse. I have it from numerous trustible sorces (including a GW afiliated one) that docs will be gone period come next codex so thats somthing to think about. I think someones yanking us.


they aren't overpriced . 6 points is plenty cheap enough, dropping them to 4 is ridiculous, grots are 3 points and guardsmen are at least one point better across their statline. you pay ten points to have that difference with space marines. To get more out of the 6 points use them differently, try using a staggered gunline and sacrifice one squad, so that the rest in the area can obliterate the charging squad. try using close support by leman russes to tank shock enemy squads that are coming close, find other ways to disrupt their advance. Making an already cheap unit cheaper will only serve o unbalance the game, ans still will not address your concern regarding the overall quality of your troops.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I'm with Katie on this one, I don't think IG will get to forget one rule just because they use lots of infantry. I mean Mechanicus finding out how to do it and not letting the other parts of the Imperial forces know?


Bwahahaha...Hey there kettle, forget about us templar? We're black too.


You blasted ultramarines and your good storm shields and cheap rhinos...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

*Praise to be the Ominissah!*

In WD 343 (UK Version) Robin Cruddance, who is developing the new Guard Codex hinted simply that there would be tanks, lots of tanks, so 9 Leman Russes seems probable, though I wonder how many chimeras and hellhounds will be avaliable.

As to the idea of a 4pt guardsman why not? After all your average Guardsman has no where near the close combat strength of an Ork even with his armour, and as far as I can tell for Guard players it's generally a case of the more the merrier.

Besides the more soldiers, the more my missile-equipped Chaos Marine squads can kill them


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

All sounds good, though im in agreement that Leman russes will not be able to move and fire all their weapons. (Un-fourtunetly)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope the Valks are cheaper then what is posted. I want 4 of these and 4 squads of stormtroopers, though I am thinking about removing the wings from the Valk and putting blades on it. Call it a 40k version of a Blackhawk.


----------



## K-ROD (Jun 30, 2008)

no way valkyries will be 60 euros thats almost 100 CND
thats more then a land raider almost as much as a baneblade here


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

there are some pictures on tau online with the new hellhound stormtroopers and a bane blade variant


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

having 9 moving/shooting lemons would be totally awesome. i doubt it would break the game much either, which is good. the doctine rumour gives me a little hope that the doctrines are staying. they really characterise a guard army.


----------



## Orc Town Grot (Jun 28, 2008)

9 Leman Russes sounds like an entire 1500 army to me, a new variation on the existing armoured company list! it is not new, it is just putting armoured company in codex, about time!

It is irritating in that it becomes something that you have to adjust all your existing army lists to deal with, but it is (as always) a variant of rock scissors paper (ROCK!) That can be papered! Deep striking tau suits and the like will have the answers, and other armies will rediscover the estwhile lapsed usefulness of meltabombs and jump packs!

But the rumours generally sound cool! I play IG and look forward to GW totally dumping the present CRAP set of doctrines and offering a decent codex that allows as many different play sytles and variants lists as possible.

I won't play Armoured Company style, but thinks its cool if it becomes available for those who want to play it.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

your master said:


> there are some pictures on tau online with the new hellhound stormtroopers and a bane blade variant


Could you be a bit more specific, like a link or something.

Leinad


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Orc Town Grot said:


> But the rumours generally sound cool! I play IG and look forward to GW totally dumping the present CRAP set of doctrines and offering a decent codex that allows as many different play sytles and variants lists as possible.


That's really hilarious, since the Doctrines as they presently exist allow the highest degree of customization in ANY army.

And they are now going AWAY.

So please, DO tell me how this will encourage DIFFERENT playing styles.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Cole Deschain said:


> So please, DO tell me how this will encourage DIFFERENT playing styles.


Well... they'll be different than they are now.


----------



## Democritus (Jan 21, 2008)

Nine Leman Russes does seem a bit off.... on both sides... on one hand it's incredibly powerfull, but on the other you're putting a lot of points in vehicles that are only av 10 in an assault. On top of that if they are to be squadroned you'd lose a tank for each immobilised result...not a pretty prospect. You would also need to play a pretty big game to make it viable. You wouldn't have any troops left if you tried this in 1750p.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

In responce to the responce to my previous post, the reason I say that guard is overpriced in PT is because for 6 points I get, crappy assault, average BS crappy guns, and crappy tufness. For 6points ork players get a pretty good gun, below average BS, high tufness, and total ass woop in assault, and while your in assault, I cant shoot you.


----------

